# eBay-Urteil: Unternehmer wider Willen



## Captain Picard (8 September 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/77927


> Wer im großen Stil gebrauchte Artikel über das Internet-Auktionshaus eBay verkauft, muss mit finanziellen Konsequenzen rechnen. Das ergibt sich aus einer Entscheidung des Landgerichts Berlin (Az: 103 O 75/06 vom 5. September 2006), das eine Frau aus dem Raum Heilbronn zu Anwalts- und Gerichtskosten in vierstelliger Höhe verurteilt hat. Wie die Freiburger Anwältin der Frau heute mitteilte, hat ein Berliner Rechtsanwalt eine wettbewerbsrechtliche Abmahnung gegen ihre Mandantin durchgesetzt, *weil sie im März insgesamt 93 Artikel über eBay verkauft hatte, darunter gebrauchte Kleider ihrer vier Kinder und Haushaltsgegenstände*. Sie muss nun die Kosten des Abmahnverfahrens tragen.


Deutschland  das Paradies der Abmahnanwälte


----------



## stieglitz (8 September 2006)

*AW: eBay-Urteil: Unternehmer wider Willen*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Deutschland  das Paradies der Abmahnanwälte


Immerhin aus Berlin und nicht München


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2006)

*AW: eBay-Urteil: Unternehmer wider Willen*

Da eBay hier nicht hinreichend auf die Pflichten der Verkäufer achtet, wäre auch über eine Mitstörerverantwortung nachzudenken.

Ich persönlich finde dieses Urteil absurd. Wohl dem, der eine entsprechende Michseite eingerichtet hat. Derartige [mMn Fehl-]Urteile häufen sich in den letzten Monaten.


----------



## Bremsklotz (14 September 2006)

*AW: eBay-Urteil: Unternehmer wider Willen*

Ich habe es auch gerade gelesen und bin nun auch verunsichert.

@Reducal

Was meinst du genau mit "entsprechende Mich-Seite".

Ich habe eine "Mich-Seite", aber ob die den Kriterien entspricht, keine Ahnung.

Ich wollte auch mal ein paar Artikel mehr als bisher einstellen, aber nun bin ich etwas vorsichtig.

Ich habe 11 unterschiedliche Artikel vom Design her, aber sonst ist die Bezeichnung gleich. Kriege ich damit schon Probleme?

Auch alte Schallplatten haben ja viele und stellen sie gern ziemlich zusammen ein, damit einer mehrere ersteigern kann und Porto sparen.

Das Urteil ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht derjenigen, die meist nur ein paar Euro für die Sachen bekommen.

Ich hoffe, eine Revision kommt zu einem anderen Urteil.
Das wünsche ich ganz besonders der Mutter, da trifft es mal wieder voll die Falsche.


----------



## KatzenHai (14 September 2006)

*AW: eBay-Urteil: Unternehmer wider Willen*



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Landgericht zufolge ist die Frau wegen des umfangreichen Angebots als "Unternehmerin" einzustufen und hätte deshalb in ihrem Angebot auf das Widerrufsrecht der Käufer hinweisen sowie ihren Namen und ihre Adresse angeben müssen.


DAS ist die entscheidende Passage:

Ist der Verkäufer *kein Verbraucher*, muss er bei gewollten Geschäften über das Internet *gegenüber Verbrauchern Fernabsatzregeln einhalten.*

Das ist immer so - und in anderen Zusammenhängen hier im Forum ja auch gerne so gesehen und von Verbrauchern genutzt.

Fraglich ist nur noch: *Ab wann ist man kein Verbraucher mehr, sondern gewerblich Handelnder?*

Und das wurde vom LG wie dargestellt gewertet. In Berlin ist dies zumindest ab 93 gebrauchten Gegenständen in einem Monat der Fall ...

P.S.: Die Qualifikation als Nicht-Gewerblicher kann man nicht über mich-Seiten beeinflussen, ist man's, ist man's, egal, was man dazu schreibt.
Freiwillig gewerblich geht natürlich ...


----------



## Heiko (14 September 2006)

*AW: eBay-Urteil: Unternehmer wider Willen*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Fraglich ist nur noch: *Ab wann ist man kein Verbraucher mehr, sondern gewerblich Handelnder?*


Die Definition sollte doch eigentlich die GewO liefern:
1. auf Wiederholung ausgerichtet
2. Gewinnerzielungsabsicht
3. nicht sozial unwertig


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2006)

*AW: eBay-Urteil: Unternehmer wider Willen*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> 1. auf Wiederholung ausgerichtet
> 2. Gewinnerzielungsabsicht
> 3. nicht sozial unwertig


Wenn eine ihre gebrauchten Kindersachen verkauft, fällt 1. wohl aus - das Teil ist nach dem Verkauf weg und andere Teile sind dem verkauften eher nicht identisch. Bei 2. sehe ich keine Gewinnabsicht, da die Artikel bei eBay zumeist unter dem Neupreis verhöckert werden. Zu 3. fällt mir gar nichts ein, was heißt das?


----------



## Heiko (14 September 2006)

*AW: eBay-Urteil: Unternehmer wider Willen*



Reducal schrieb:


> Zu 3. fällt mir gar nichts ein, was heißt das?


Du kannst "Ladendiebstahl" nicht als Gewerbe anmelden


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2006)

*AW: eBay-Urteil: Unternehmer wider Willen*

Heißt das, dass die Hehler über eBay formal kein Gewerbe treiben? Das Finanzamt sieht das mEn aber anders.


----------



## Kanitverstan (14 September 2006)

*AW: eBay-Urteil: Unternehmer wider Willen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Du kannst "Ladendiebstahl" nicht als Gewerbe anmelden


und was ist mit Aboabzockern???


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2006)

*AW: eBay-Urteil: Unternehmer wider Willen*



Kanitverstan schrieb:


> und was ist mit Aboabzockern???


Das ist ein anderes Thema, generell brauchen aber diese Geschäftsleute immer eine Gewerbeanmeldung und müssen auch Steuern zahlen. Es kann angenommen werden, dass das jedoch einigen in der Branche nicht so ganz klar ist.


----------



## jetzt versteh (14 September 2006)

*AW: eBay-Urteil: Unternehmer wider Willen*



Reducal schrieb:


> generell brauchen aber diese Geschäftsleute immer eine Gewerbeanmeldung und * müssen auch Steuern zahlen *..


"Pecunia non olet"....


----------



## drboe (15 September 2006)

*AW: eBay-Urteil: Unternehmer wider Willen*



Heiko schrieb:


> Die Definition sollte doch eigentlich die GewO liefern:
> 1. auf Wiederholung ausgerichtet
> 2. Gewinnerzielungsabsicht
> 3. nicht sozial unwertig


ad 1: Untaugliches Kriterium! Ist jemand gewerblich tätig, der wiederholt Geschlechtsverkehr ausübt? Dann wäre jede Ehefrau eine Prostituierte, der Gatte ein Gigolo. Selbst das Atmen wäre danach geeignet eines der Kriterien für gewerbliches Handeln darzustellen.

ad 2: im fraglichen Fall hat die Frau u. a. gebrauchte Kleidung ihrer Kinder verkauft. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum ich Gegenstände, die ich mir als Endverbraucher und für den privaten Gebrauch beschafft habe, am Ende ihrer Nutzbarkeit nicht verkaufen können soll. Das letzte Hemd hat bekanntlich keine Taschen. Warum soll ich mich von all dem Plunder, der sich im Laufe des Lebens angesammelt hat, gegen Geld nur dann trennen können, wenn ich ein Gewerbe anmelde - also quasi eine Erlaubnis einhole - und dem Staat dann Steuern zahlen für bereits versteuerte Bücher, Werkzeuge, Kleidung, Spielsachen und andere Gegenstände? Liegen diese Sachen bei mir herum, so haben sie für mich (und mögliche Erben) keinen Wert. Entsteht nun ein "Gewinn", nur weil ein anderer, der sich ggf. Neuwaren nicht leisten kann, bereit ist dafür Geld auszugeben? M. E. nicht, denn ich habe für die Sachen regelmäßig mehr ausgegeben, als sie im Verkauf bringen. Und ich habe sie auch nicht in der Absicht beschafft, diese zu verkaufen.

ad 3: das ist wohl eine moralische Kategorie und schon von daher fragwürdig, weil nicht objektiv. Bekanntlich ändern sich Moralvorstellungen im Laufe der Zeit.

M. E. ist die Entscheidung in Berlin ein krasses Fehlurteil.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (15 September 2006)

*AW: eBay-Urteil: Unternehmer wider Willen*



drboe schrieb:


> ad 1: Untaugliches Kriterium! Ist jemand gewerblich tätig, der wiederholt Geschlechtsverkehr ausübt? Dann wäre jede Ehefrau eine Prostituierte, der Gatte ein Gigolo. Selbst das Atmen wäre danach geeignet eines der Kriterien für gewerbliches Handeln darzustellen.


Du übersiehst dabei, dass ich mir das nicht ausgedacht habe, sondern dass das die "offizielle" Definition von "gewerblich" ist.
Dein Einwand mit dem GV zieht nicht weil der gegen 3 verstößt. Deswegen konnte eine Liebesdienerin auch kein Gewerbe anmelden. Mittlerweile wird geflissentlich "nicht sozial unwertig" durch erlaubt ersetzt.


drboe schrieb:


> ad 3: das ist wohl eine moralische Kategorie und schon von daher fragwürdig, weil nicht objektiv. Bekanntlich ändern sich Moralvorstellungen im Laufe der Zeit.


Deine Einschätzung mag zutreffen, ist gleichwohl für die Definition ohne Bedeutung. Die Verschiebung in Richtung "erlaubt" habe ich ja oben beschrieben.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 September 2006)

*AW: eBay-Urteil: Unternehmer wider Willen*

Ich finde das Urteil skandalös. Gewinnerzielungsabsicht bei gebrauchten Klamotten? Absurd, weil man dafür zuvor mit Sicherheit mehr Geld ausgegeben hat als man als Erlös erzielt.

http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/unternehmer-ebay.htm

Nach diesem Urteil bedarf es nicht mal der Gewinnerzielungsabsicht!

http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20050159.htm


----------



## Adele (19 September 2006)

*AW: eBay-Urteil: Unternehmer wider Willen*

Da ist es wohl effektiver und vor Allem straffreier, mit den ollen Klamotten zu einem realen Second Hand Shop oder auf den Flohmarkt zu gehen. Durch meinen rasant wachsenden Nachwuchs stapelt sich bei mir auch die zu rasch zu klein gewordene Kleidung und Schuhe, von Spielsachen etc. mal ganz abgesehen. Nach diesem Urteil habe ich meine Idee, die Sachen bei e-bay zu verscherbeln, jedenfalls ganz schnell wieder fallen lassen.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2006)

*AW: eBay-Urteil: Unternehmer wider Willen*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/77927
> 
> Deutschland  das Paradies der Abmahnanwälte



Wer war denn der "Super"- Anwalt ?

_Die Frage ist sinnlos:_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.


_modinfo_


----------



## Juri (29 November 2006)

*AW: eBay-Urteil: Unternehmer wider Willen*

Das Urteil im Volltext:
http://www.medien-internet-und-recht.de/pdf/vt_MIR_Dok._202-2006.pdf
Danach sieht die Sache etwas anders aus
Die Dame hatte einen eigenen Shop
verkaufte reichlich Neuware und
hat Waren angekauft und kurz darauf mit Gewinn wieder verkauft.

Das sieht allerdings ein wenig nach "schwunghaftem Kinder-Second-Hand-Handel" aus.


----------



## Reducal (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: eBay-Urteil: Unternehmer wider Willen*

Hier ein repräsentatives Urteil des LG Coburg (Az: 1 HK O 32/06), vom 19.10.2006, zur Feststellung wann einer gewerblich bei eBay handelt: http://www.justiz-coburg.de/prinf306.htm



			
				BR3 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hat das Landgericht Coburg erstmals eine klare Grenze gezogen: Händler ist, wer 300 Artikel im Monat verkauft oder einen Umsatz von 3.000 Euro macht. Die Anzahl der bisher abgegebenen Bewertungen ist dagegen kein Kriterium. Im konkreten Fall hatte ein Ebay-Verkäufer 1700 Einträge, doch nach Ansicht der Richter reichte das nicht, um ihn als Händler einzustufen.


Quelle: http://www.br-online.de/bayern3/pc_...t-online/2006/12/14-haendler-urteil/index.xml


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: eBay-Urteil: Unternehmer wider Willen*



> Im konkreten Fall hatte ein Ebay-Verkäufer 1700 Einträge, doch nach Ansicht der Richter reichte das nicht, um ihn als Händler einzustufen.


au der Pressemittlung geht nicht hervor, in welchem Zeitraum diese Verkäufe stattfanden.
Offensichtlich aber unter den  vom LG gesetzten Grenzen.


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: eBay-Urteil: Unternehmer wider Willen*



Reducal schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass die Hehler über eBay formal kein Gewerbe treiben? Das Finanzamt sieht das mEn aber anders.


Das kommt davon, dass es zur Besteuerung unerheblich ist, ob ein steuerpflichtiger Sachverhalt gegen Gesetz oder gute Sitten verstoßen hat.

Es wäre ja auch noch schöner, wenn ein ehrlicher Mensch seine Einkünfte versteuern müsste, ein Betrüger dagegen nicht!

Nachzulesen in § 40 der Abgabenordnung: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/ao_1977/__40.html

Wuschel


----------

